# November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 October 2010)

Good evening everyone! I trust you've all had an enjoyable weekend. 

With November not far away it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between November 1 and November 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Sunday, October 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Sdajii (24 October 2010)

EKA for me, thanks Joe


----------



## DB008 (24 October 2010)

Put me down for ROG please Joe.

Cheers.


----------



## explod (24 October 2010)

KRL thanks.


----------



## So_Cynical (24 October 2010)

BPT - Beach ~ Please Joe.


----------



## Slipperz (24 October 2010)

Oh great another month  SSN  for me thanks Joe


----------



## grace (24 October 2010)

BOW  Bow Energy thanks Joe.


----------



## Agentm (24 October 2010)

txn thanks


----------



## robusta (24 October 2010)

AAM again please Joe


----------



## jonojpsg (24 October 2010)

I'll have another crack at SDL please


----------



## Lucky_Country (24 October 2010)

EXE for me please


----------



## pixel (24 October 2010)

Let's see if *MYG *can keep going for another month..
Thanks Joe.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (24 October 2010)

I'll have MHM again, thanks Joe.


----------



## basilio (25 October 2010)

Let's try CTP this time Joe.


----------



## Miner (25 October 2010)

AYM please. It is a new float
If this does not qualify for tipping then
please consider KGL

Thanks


----------



## drillinto (25 October 2010)

BHP


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (25 October 2010)

AVB please joe.


----------



## kgee (25 October 2010)

CRC thanks Joe


----------



## nulla nulla (25 October 2010)

*ELD* thanks Joe


----------



## Muschu (25 October 2010)

BTU please Joe


----------



## benwex (25 October 2010)

RXL please...

Benwex


----------



## adobee (25 October 2010)

AKM 


thankyou


----------



## Buckfont (25 October 2010)

AUQ, Alara Resources, with thanx.


----------



## TheAbyss (25 October 2010)

FKP thanks. Someone might try and buy them


----------



## Mickel (25 October 2010)

I'll try CNX this month, thanks Joe.


----------



## derty (25 October 2010)

CES for me again please Joe.


----------



## sammy84 (25 October 2010)

DKN for me please


----------



## bigdog (26 October 2010)

DMA - Dynasty Metals thanks Joe


----------



## springhill (26 October 2010)

CLU thanks


----------



## jonnycage (26 October 2010)

pre for me thanks mate


----------



## Synergy (26 October 2010)

I'll have a go at LOM thanks Joe


----------



## YELNATS (26 October 2010)

KZL, 
showing some signs of stirring, thanks, Joe.


----------



## Kremmen (27 October 2010)

Just in case this is their month ... CER, thanks.


----------



## prozac (27 October 2010)

I have to be a sucker for punishment , Range Resources RRS for me please Joe.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 October 2010)

TZL please


----------



## pedalofogus (27 October 2010)

I'll have a crack at my favourite stock at the moment.......AJM (altura mining)

Cheers
Pedalofogus


----------



## againsthegrain (27 October 2010)

bkp please, baraka petroleum


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> TZL please



Are you praying to St Mary McKillop Ubi?


AXM for me Joe.

I'm putting the turkey in the pot!


----------



## gerkin02 (27 October 2010)

Ill take Pryme oil and gas thanks.(PYM).


----------



## Mofra (28 October 2010)

Despite the pre-Nov run, I'll take SEA thanks


----------



## happytown (28 October 2010)

ORM thanks joe


----------



## gooner (28 October 2010)

IFN please Joe


----------



## nunthewiser (28 October 2010)

bdm

thx Joe


----------



## MEGALADON (29 October 2010)

*TEG * For Me. 

(Be Gentle its my first time.)


----------



## white_crane (29 October 2010)

SDM thanks Joe


----------



## easylikesunday (29 October 2010)

MDV please


----------



## Huitzii (29 October 2010)

AED for this month thanks Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 October 2010)

CVN thanks Joe, difficult to post from The Creek, but a kind person left me an ipad in my cell tonight.  gg


----------



## oztrades (30 October 2010)

CFE or STI thanks Joe

STI hovers around 0.01 so unsure if it qualifies!
evening ladies and gents


----------



## SilverRanger (30 October 2010)

BSM for me thanks


----------



## noirua (30 October 2010)

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (30 October 2010)

AMU please


----------



## jbocker (30 October 2010)

CFU thanks Joe


----------



## akkopower (31 October 2010)

IMP for me thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (31 October 2010)

Hi Joe,

NIO ... let's run with a nickel/gold play for the November comp ... it is
thinly traded, but our astroanalysis will have us alert for some positive
news/moves, around 05112010 and again, on 19112010 ..... 

Many thanks.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Happy (31 October 2010)

OBJ  thanks


----------



## tigerboi (31 October 2010)

TOL thanks joe...TB


----------

